# Gday from australia



## Aussierobbo (Dec 13, 2011)

gday all, just thought i would pop in and introduce my self.
Im from australia as you can probably already tell, not so much into body building but more into muay thai fighting. so i train fairly hard but as every body else its for my own reasons. 

cheers, robbo


----------



## Arnold (Dec 13, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Aussierobbo* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## GreenOx (Dec 13, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## GH Consigliere (Dec 13, 2011)

Welcome to the board bro! Great commuity !! Great info!!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 13, 2011)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## brazey (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome to IM!!!!


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 16, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Plaincoupe (Dec 19, 2011)

welcome mate


----------



## KingLouie (Dec 21, 2011)

welcome


----------

